# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  آموزش codeigniter بخش پنجم

## ghasem.fattahpour

*Controller** مغز متفکر معماری* *MVC*
درباره این بخش از معماری باید گفت که تمامی مدیریت برنامه شما در دست این قسمت است!هر controller خود یک کلاس است. برای ایجاد یک controller در فریم وورک codeigniter باید از شکل زیر پیروی کند.


class Blog extends Controller { 
function Blog()
{
parent::Controller();
}
}

* حتما باید نام کلاس با نام بزرگ آغاز شود و از کلاس controller وراثت داشته باشد.
* حتما باید سازندهای داشته باشد که در آن parent::Controller();درج شده باشد
* در هنگام ذخیره باید فایل را با نام کلاس مربوطه اما با حروف کوچک ذخیره شود در مثال بالا فایل باید با نام blog.php ذخیره شود.
برای تعریف توابع private فقط کافی است به ابتدای نام توابع ‘_’ را اضافه نماییم مثال:

 
 
function _test()
{
}


در قسمت های قبلی به صورت کامل در باره controller صحبت شده است.


*رابطه با پایگاه داده از طریق* *Model*
تمامی ارتباطات ما با دیتا بیس باید از طریق این لایه باشد. ساختار ان بسایر به ساختار controller شباهت دارد. هر مدل خود یک کلاس است.
 
 
class Model_name extends Model {
 
function Model_name()
{
parent::Model();
}
}


اگر کمی دقت کنیم متوجه شباهت ساختاری آن باcontroller می شویم.
توجه : 
* حتما باید نام کلاس با نام بزرگ آغاز شود و از کلاس Model وراثت داشته باشد.
* حتما باید سازنده ای داشته باشد که در آن parent:: Model();درج شده باشد
* در هنگام ذخیره باید فایل را با نام کلاس مربوطه اما با حروف کوچک ذخیره شود در مثال بالا فایل باید با نام model_name.php ذخیره شود.

----------


## terrorhell

ممنون اما سطح مثال ها رو کمی کاربردی تر بگین و توضیحاتم شفاف تر و در حد نیاز بیان کنید

ولی در کن ممنون ؛ عالیه

----------


## ghasem.fattahpour

با تشکر از توجه شما دوستان . حتما

----------

